# 17" or 18" rims?



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

i was about to order a set of rims. but i wonder s14 will look good on 17" or 18" ?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I think 18's cos the wheel well on s14's is huge. Many people believe 17's are big enough and to be honest the price difference will allow you to get a better set of tyres.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

wide 17s with the right offset = way better than 18x7 pizza cutters.
+1 for 17s


----------



## foxieblue (Jun 29, 2006)

*18s*



NewToCar said:


> i was about to order a set of rims. but i wonder s14 will look good on 17" or 18" ?


Hi I have 18"with low profiles on my s14.they look great!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

this is the route i'm going. if i plan to get a bodykit, i'll get 18's. but if i stay stock body, i'll go with some 17's.


----------

